# Vom arăta senzaţional.



## Bântuit

Bună,

Trebuie să merg să-mi iau rochia.Vom arăta senzaţional!

Ultima frază a fost tradusă ca:we are gonna look hot!

Aşa că,poate_ senzaţional _înseamnă _hot?


_


----------



## farscape

Depinde de context: senzaţional = sensational. Pentru hot ar merge şi nemaipomenit, de exemplu. În orice caz, hot nu e un superlativ dar pentru o traducere de film e OK.

Later,


----------



## Robyyz

Vom arăta senzaţional!=We will look awsome !


----------



## hersko1

Yes to Robyyz 



Robyyz said:


> Vom arăta senzaţional!=We will look awsome !


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc tuturor.


----------



## farscape

Realitatea este că la subtitrare, multe "greşeli" şi distorsiuni apar  din dorinţa de a minimiza numărul de caractere pe rând şi, evident, _sensational_ (adevărata traducere pentru *senzaţional* şi nu _awsome_!) are mai multe litere decât _hot_.

Best,


----------

